# Andersen Ultimate 5th Wheel Hitch



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone using this hitch. Looks like reviews are good. Also, anyone using Timbren SES suspension. Any comments welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't use the Anderson hitch for our 5th wheel but have used the Timbren's on a 1 ton SRW truck with good results. Once I bought a dually I did not need them anymore.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I used one for 3-4 years to pull a 43â€™ fifth wheel and it works great. Feel free to pm me.

Fyi this is a hitch not a load leveler lime Timbren.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I have read good reviews on the Anderson but I went with the Reese goosebox . Love the smooth ride and no chucking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Reece is nice but wasnâ€™t rated high enough !


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm using a PullRite SuperLite 2600. Basically the same thing as Andersen, except it is steel not aluminum, maybe 10-15# heavier, and about $100 cheaper. Plenty easy for me to remove from the truck bed by myself, even with a bad back. The PullRite has the ball on the pinbox and the female receiver in the truck, opposite of the Andersen. I prefer the lock system of the PullRite being somewhat hidden in the truck bed as opposed to the Andersen that is accessable to anyone to unlock. If you have a truck with 5th wheel factory prep just get a gooseneck ball and you're good to go. 
http://www.pullrite.com/2600


----------



## KingOfBacklash (Nov 19, 2013)

Running both the Andersen hitch and Timbrens on a 17 F250 pulling a 39â€™ Keystone ~12000lbs.

Just got the setup but happy to answer questions as I learn more. So far no complaints...


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Been using both since i started this tread. So far, all is good. 15' 2500 HD pulling 41' Columbus toy hauler 13,000lbs


----------



## KingOfBacklash (Nov 19, 2013)

Glad to hear itâ€™s going well. There was no damned way I was going with a traditional slider hitch and airbags were overly complicated for the little bit of squat I had.

Now Iâ€™m on the hunt for additional fuel capacity. I like the titan replacement but notsomuch on the cost... May do an RDS auxiliary tank...


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

I love the Timbrens and love them. I've talked to people that use the Anderson and love it. I've also seen where it has failed too. Look at You Tube and FaceBook for comparisons and examples of good and bad. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Multiple trips to coast and west Texas, deer lease. All good. I just take it real easy if you know what i mean.

thanks,


----------



## beaverjdc (Jun 3, 2014)

*anderson hitch*

First time camper as of last summer and love the Anderson Hitch but hate the air bags when there is no load....reduced the air down to 10 lbs and my f250 rides like a tank!! guess I should upgrade to a Dually?


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Check out the Timbren SES rubber stops. I love them, no load stock ride.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I run the Anderson Ultimate hitch, pulling a 15k 38â€™ 5ver with 2019 Sierra 3500 DRW. I love the whole set up.


----------

